# New 2021 Cartier Tank Must XL: Initial Thoughts



## jmso786

Purchased my first Cartier watch, and it's the new Tank Must XL. Overall, I'm super satisfied with the purchased and wanted to share my initial thoughts/observations:

-The rounded blancards are a great change from the Tank Solo (flatter), and makes the watch appear smaller on the wrist
-The guilloche in the middle of the dial adds nice texture
-I was hesitant to the get the XL, as I have a 6.5" wrist and thought the L would be more appropriate. However, I also wanted the automatic movement, so the XL was my only option. Having said that, due to the rounded blancards, it doesn't wear nearly as large as I thought, and now the sight of the watch on my wrist isn't as jarring as it was at first.
-The only downside for me is that I prefer the cabochon on the outgoing Tank Solo (but this isn't necessarily a flaw just a preference). Overall, I like that Cartier is going back to the Tank Louis roots for its entry Tank.
-Can't wait to use this as a dress watch, but certainly this will elevate the look of casual outfits as well

Looking forward to many happy years with this watch!


----------



## bigclive2011

Congratulations on a great looking watch.

I am a long term tank fan.


----------



## OhioMade

I love it on the leather strap--classic, iconic Tank.


----------



## MackyP

Congrats! Always wanted a Tank, but ended up with a Santos. Maybe now is the time  You are right, it will look good with Jeans as well.

I've inquired on the other thread asking if the large Santos clasp will fit on your strap? Does it have the newer kind clasp? Pls post pics when you find the opportunity.


----------



## Yahoo888

Watch looks fantastic, and the new guilloche is a lovely enhancement on the Solo. I totally agree with you about the cabochon, but it does suit the whole Cartier vibe. 

For some reason the XL always photographs so much bigger. I was so torn when I bought mine. The Large looked okay in a wrist photo, but just too small in real life. I'm so glad I went with an XL, it's a cool statement watch.

Congrats!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Youreterrific made a video on the XL Must and it looks incredible.


----------



## DON

Nice watch and agree about the crown. This one and the more pointed one are fine on the women's models, but should be flatter on the mens models

Men's should have the flat crown as on the Drive model










DON


----------



## CaliMex

Congratulations on your new Tank! Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Rollieboo

Littttt


----------



## ashisanandroid

It took me ages to work out what I didn't like about the outgoing model and it's - like you say - the case shape. The new models have that Tank Louis vibe around the rolled edges of the case, top and bottom of the dial, and its a beautiful thing. 

One thing I am confused about though is which model is automatic, which is quartz, and which is quartz solar. If anyone knows, let me know!


----------



## DON

Not sure there is a solar model. Tank models with date and say "Automatic" on the dial are automatic. Elongated don't say auto, but majority are. No date tank I think are quartz.

Majority of ladies models are quartz

If your buying. Ask

DON


----------



## Hayseed Brown

DON said:


> Not sure there is a solar model.


There is a solar model. It's new for 2021. There are small micro-cutouts in the black Roman numerals that let it absorb the light. It's pretty cool.



ashisanandroid said:


> One thing I am confused about though is which model is automatic, which is quartz, and which is quartz solar. If anyone knows, let me know!


The only automatic of the newly released Tank Musts is the XL. The rest are quartz (and the solar is designated as such).


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch

ashisanandroid said:


> One thing I am confused about though is which model is automatic, which is quartz, and which is quartz solar. If anyone knows, let me know!


"Autonomous quartz" is Cartier speak for regular quartz with a long battery life. The SolarBeat models aren't on the Cartier US website yet, but I think they'll say "SolarBeat" or "solar quartz" in the description rather than autonomous quartz. Only the XL is automatic.


----------



## ashisanandroid

Brian Eno's Watch said:


> "Autonomous quartz" is Cartier speak for regular quartz with a long battery life. Only the XL is automatic.





Hayseed Brown said:


> The only automatic of the newly released Tank Musts is the XL. The rest are quartz (and the solar is designated as such).


Excellent, thanks both. I clearly need to brush up on my Cartier-speak!


----------



## elchuckee77

DON said:


> Nice watch and agree about the crown. This one and the more pointed one are fine on the women's models, but should be flatter on the mens models
> 
> Men's should have the flat crown as on the Drive model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON


Nice. 

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Does anyone know how the movement in the manual wind compares to the movement in the manual wind Tank Louie ?


----------



## Pongster

Was the original Le Must de Cartier line part of the Tank line?


----------



## NTJW

Does that mean the Tank Solo line is now gone?


----------



## bigmatt17073

NTJW said:


> Does that mean the Tank Solo line is now gone?


Yes, no listings for the Tank solo anymore on Cartier's website. Even doing a google search that links to a Tank Solo model takes you to a Tank Must model on their website.


----------



## NTJW

Very interesting, the Must line confirms with a more rounded shape case on the sides compared to the Solo, and I personally think looks better overall - case-wise


----------



## vincesf

Went into Cartier today and tried on various sizes of the Tank. I went in thinking that the "Large" version would be the watch for me. IMHO Cartier Tank watches represent an understated elegance that are wonderful with formal/dress attire, but even on my 6.5" wrist, the XL was the watch for me. While I like to read forums and follow trends to oversized, back to smaller .... ultimately I am buying what "I" like, even if against conventional wisdom. As for Cartier quartz vs. automatic, I won't even go down that rabbit hole, but am a fan of mechanical watches.


----------



## NightScar

i mean its always a smart idea to buy what you like and try your best not to be influenced by hype

case size preference is always going to be subjective


----------



## johnmichael

ashisanandroid said:


> It took me ages to work out what I didn't like about the outgoing model and it's - like you say - the case shape. The new models have that Tank Louis vibe around the rolled edges of the case, top and bottom of the dial, and its a beautiful thing.
> 
> One thing I am confused about though is which model is automatic, which is quartz, and which is quartz solar. If anyone knows, let me know!


The only model that is automatic is the XL which is roughly 31X49.85X7.65------sorry, I see that someone already answered that!


----------



## johnmichael

johnmichael said:


> The only model that is automatic is the XL which is roughly 31X49.85X7.65------sorry, I see that someone already answered that!


Wow, I got the one dimension wrong-----40.85, not 49.85 (that would be huge----guess my finger slipped on the keyboard----hahaha)


----------



## montelatici

quakeroatmeal said:


> Does anyone know how the movement in the manual wind compares to the movement in the manual wind Tank Louie ?


There is no manual wind among the Tank Must line they are only automatic, quartz and something called solar.


----------

